# Bean boots



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

What's going on with Bean Boots?
Back ordered til March 2016.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Apparently it's the trendy thing with younger kids...


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Great. Another product that will suffer in quality due to high demand. Maybe time to move on to something else. Waiting 3 months to get a pair of boots is crazy.


----------



## Mark in NM (Aug 30, 2014)

I ordered a pair this morning. Three (3) day delivery.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Mark in NM said:


> I ordered a pair this morning. Three (3) day delivery.


Lucky you.
Which ones did you order?


----------



## Mark in NM (Aug 30, 2014)

*Item #: *TA212080 size: 10 EE


----------

